# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Rataverkon lisäraiteet

## sebastin

*Rataverkon lisäraiteet*

Nyt Helsingin ja Riihimäen välille.

http://www.hs.fi/paivanlehti/3107201...a1406695263007



> EU tukee Riihimäen ratayhteyden kehittämistä
> Hankkeen yhteiskustannukset ovat 150 miljoonaa euroa
> HS 
> 
> Matkanteko Helsingistä Riihimäelle helpottuu tulevaisuudessa monin tavoin. Euroopan komis*sio on päättänyt antaa lähes 2,5 miljoonaa euroa ratayhteyden kehittämiseen.
> 
> Suurin muutos on, että asemien välille rakennetaan lisäraiteita. Nyt raiteita on vuorotellen kaksi tai kolme, joten junat ovat usein täynnä. Jos yksi juna hajoaa, koko liikenne menee sekaisin. Tu*levaisuudessa raiteita on kolme tai neljä, jolloin junavuoroja voidaan lisätä ja junien täsmälli*syys paranee, kertoo Liikenneviraston hankkeiden ylijohtaja Kari Ruohonen.
> 
> Raiteita myös oikaistaan, minkä ansiosta Pendolino-junat voivat ajaa nykyistä nopeammin. Tällä hetkellä kaarteet ovat isoja, mikä hidastaa nopeiden junien kulkua.
> ...


(mode yhdistänee johonkin ketjuun jos on, en löytänyt sopivaa)

----------


## sebastin

Pisaran lisäraiteet, Kantakaupungin renkaaksi eivät olisi Pisaran vain yksi parhammista puolista. Pisara Maan alle Pasilassa. Tai sitten Eläintarhan pysäkki, johon Keskustatunnelin osan voisi jättää rakentumatta - tai ei. Vaihtopysäkki tiheään 8:n ratikkaan, 2.5min. on myös vaihtoehto. Jotain on saatava aikaan. Tämä se vasta liikuttaisi joukkoliikennettä, ja nopeasti.

----------


## sebastin

Helsingin Sanomat 28.8.2014




> Elokuun alussa valtiovarainministeri Antti Rinteen (sd) budjettiesityksessä esitettiin 50 miljoonan euron korotusta perusväylänpitoon. Nyt koko hallituksen budjettiesityksessä summa oli kutistunut 30 miljoonaan.
> 
> Lisäksi hallitus esittää 38 miljoonaa eräiden väyläinvestointien käynnistämiseen.
> 
> Vasemmistoliiton puheenjohtaja Paavo Arhinmäki muistuttaa, että kehysriihessä tehtiin 100 miljoonan euron leikkaukset väylänpitoon. "Nyt leikkauksesta perutaan 68 miljoonaa, mutta silti ensi vuonna käytetään 32 miljoonaa vähemmän väyliin kuin tänä vuonna", ihmettelee Arhinmäki.
> 
> "Eikö tämän pitänyt olla elvyttävä budjetti?" hän sanoo.
> 
> Elokuun alussa Rinne arvioi väyläinvestointien luovan 2 0003 000 uutta työpaikkaa. Tänään hallituksen tiedotustilaisuudessa ei kommentoitu pienentyneen paketin työllisyysvaikutuksia.
> ...

----------


## tlajunen

Saimaan syväväylän siirto tarkoittaa sitä, että ratayhteys Savonlinnasta länteen katkeaa.

----------


## sebastin

Savonlinna kuten Varkauskin ovat pääradoista eli savonradalta ja karjalanradalta hieman sivussa. Savonlinna vielä enemmän.

En osaa sanoa olisiko Pieksämäki-Joroinen-Savonlinna henkilöliikenteelle kysyntää? Rata on tosin olemassa. 

Mikkelistä Savonlinnaan? Tulisi rakentaa aivan uusi rata. Mutta hieman etelämpänä menee Kouvola-Lappeenranta-Joensuu -rata. 

Ja etelämmäksi rannikolle on suunniteltu aivan uutta HELI-rataa.

Pöydällä on myös suurnopeusrataa Helsingistä Turkuun, Tampereelle ja Mikkeliin. Ehkä silloin Savon ja Karjalan radat voi jokseenkin linjata uusiksi. Mikkeli-Savonlinna-Joensuu, mutta entä Lappeenranta ja Imatra?

Savonlinnan syväväylän kautta liikkuu noin 1000 rahtilaivaa vuodessa, ja silta nostetaan n. 500 kertaa vuodessa. Sillannostot jäisivät historiaan kun syväväylä siirretään Laitaatsalmeen.

Savonlinnan ei kuitenkaan kannata tökkiä tikkua silmään läntisen radan suhteen, nimittäin sisävesi-meri laivaliikenne saattaa tulla muutokseen. Harmin paikka kun Saimaan kanava ei ole kokonaan Suomen puolella. Mikä avuksi? 

Kymen kanava. Se on erittäin kannattava hanke. Se yhdistää Saimaan ja Päijänteen vesistöt Haminan kautta merelle. Eli paljon parempi kuin itkeä Saimaan kanavan perään. 

Suunniteltu Kymen kanava toteutuessaan vaikuttaisi Savonlinnan väylään, kun esimerkiksi Pohjois-Savon ja myös Pohjois-Karjalan rahtilaivat voisivat ajaa Saimaan sijaan Päijänteen kautta. Tosin vesiväyläyhteyksien käyttö saattaisi kasvaa paljonkin jos niinkin mahtava hanke kuin Kymen kanava toteutuisi.

Tässä graafiikkaa näistä vesiväylistä sekä suunniteltu Saimaan ja Päijänteen yhdistävä erittäin hyödyllinen Kymen kanava.



Tässä linkki isoon kuvaan: http://be.convdocs.org/pars_docs/ref..._m6f7de2bd.jpg

Ketjun aiheena on rataverkon lisäraiteet. Eli näistä vesiväylistä voisi tehdä topikin vaikka kehityshankkeisiin. Vesiväylillä kun voi liikkua myös joukkoliikenne, mikä olisi tuossa osassa Suomea kannattavaa kun vettä menee joka paikkaan. Tosin joillekin tulisi vaihto laivasta junaan, mutta on sekin parempi kuin ei junaa laisinkaan.

----------

